# leukocytes 2+ and a trace of blood in urine analysis



## bamba (Mar 8, 2010)

I gave a urine sample two days ago and the nurse sais she was sending it off for further analysis as it tested positive for leukocytes 2+ and there was atrace of blood.  What could this signify? I cannot see any blood in my urine and do not have pain on urination but I do have to pee every two hours or so and have to get up once at night. I am 13 weeks pregnant and worried. I have a slight low back ache but it has been there for a while. My temperature is fine. I am very worried as I had a history prior to conception of UTI's and was on Nitrofurantoin for 6 months.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It does sound like you may have a urine infection, or it may just be a bit of contamination, the lab should have the results early next week and you'll know more then,

Sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

